# Stop? Or continue sucking?



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

When you're W is giving you a bj, is there a point after ejaculation when you're penis is too sensitive to the touch? Is it the entire thing or just the head? One of the posters said he likes his W to swirl her tongue around on his unit (Is that a 70's porn term?) after he comes to lap up the extra jizzy bits. My x would push me away at a certain point after he came and not want me to touch him for a while. Am I missing something?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Put it in the back of throat and be still. Do not, I repeat, do not nibble, suck, or tongue flick the head/gland of the penis after we orgasm. I have about 10 seconds of insane sensitivity. 

However, everyone is different. Communicate with you parter and see what he prefers.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Put it in the back of throat and be still. Do not, I repeat, do not nibble, suck, or tongue flick the head/gland of the penis after we orgasm. I have about 10 seconds of insane sensitivity.
> 
> However, everyone is different. Communicate with you parter and see what he prefers.


Ah...that makes sense since that is essentially what he does when he's inside my vagina. He comes and just kinda sits there for a few seconds before he pulls out. 

But, damn it...that makes me want to start ANOTHER thread. I keep thinking that at the heart of everyone's dilemma is communication. When people say "How do I get my SO to do this..." I think there are ways in which they could communicate their desire for that thing in a way that would have their partners be more receptive, and I've especially wondered about that with you and your wife Aristotle - how the two of you communicate. Because it sounds like you do so very effectively.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> Put it in the back of throat and be still. Do not, I repeat, do not nibble, suck, or tongue flick the head/gland of the penis after we orgasm. I have about 10 seconds of insane sensitivity.
> 
> However, everyone is different. Communicate with you parter and see what he prefers.


HA! I use those 10 seconds to drive Hubs *nuts*  (no pun) He'll push me off, laughing, if it's too much


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

firebelly said:


> Ah...that makes sense since that is essentially what he does when he's inside my vagina. He comes and just kinda sits there for a few seconds before he pulls out.
> 
> But, damn it...that makes me want to start ANOTHER thread. I keep thinking that at the heart of everyone's dilemma is communication. When people say "How do I get my SO to do this..." I think there are ways in which they could communicate their desire for that thing in a way that would have their partners be more receptive, and I've especially wondered about that with you and your wife Aristotle - how the two of you communicate. Because it sounds like you do so very effectively.


IMO, if you're having sex, you should be able to just bust out what you like, want, desire, etc. I never understood that about some people I know. They'll let a man into their vagina, but can't talk to him! :scratchhead:


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd push you off, screaming and crying. It's insanely sensitive.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

that_girl said:


> IMO, if you're having sex, you should be able to just bust out what you like, want, desire, etc. I never understood that about some people I know. They'll let a man into their vagina, but can't talk to him! :scratchhead:


Well, I can talk to him. He just doesn't want to talk to me. I think ya gotta have both. Which is the other thing I think is missing in the relationships on TAM. There is one partner trying really hard and the other one is not interested. And that is the very basic essence of their problem. It was ours.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Aristotle has it right. Don't suck, just let it sit there.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs likes when I continue to suck a little.  We have good time. I have learned to do it without hands. Life is great.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i still like the sucking action.
but nothing on the tip.
he will let you know when you need to stop.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

I wish I could be a guy for a day, so I could really tell how the penis works (and then go back, 'cause I like being a girl). My daughter dated a guy who has received bj's from both men and women and said the guys were generally better than women 'cause they understood the anatomy better.

I think i've derailed my own thread. Twice.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys know anatomy better ? LOL! I've had to tell every man about the importance of staying on the nub :lol:

Every person is different. you as a man would be you as a man...not like every man.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Guys know anatomy better ? LOL! I've had to tell every man about the importance of staying on the nub :lol:
> 
> Every person is different. you as a man would be you as a man...not like every man.


true.
we already have differences here about this subject among men.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

firebelly said:


> I wish I could be a guy for a day, so I could really tell how the penis works (and then go back, 'cause I like being a girl). My daughter dated a guy who has received bj's from both men and women and said the guys were generally better than women 'cause they understood the anatomy better.
> 
> I think i've derailed my own thread. Twice.


You talked to your daughter's bf about receiving oral from men and women? 

What an open family you have! 

My mom's the same way... I have to tell her to "can it" every once in awhile :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I know it's very sensitive but I still play. Depends on the day, if he's like ok, ok (laughing) its fun time. 

Sometimes I lick it or suck or tickle his balls. On a good day after he's done, I can hold him in my mouth, and lick his balls. 

Sometimes I hold him down (playfully) he can't get away, but it's a good tickle, so he's conflicted. 

I know, just plain evil....baw-ha-wah


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> You talked to your daughter's bf about receiving oral from men and women?
> 
> What an open family you have!
> 
> ...


 We're open - but not that open. I learned this bit of information from my daughter.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> HA! I use those 10 seconds to drive Hubs *nuts*  (no pun) He'll push me off, laughing, if it's too much


As a man who felt fortunate to get any sex at all, expeshly BJ's I hate when women do that - once in awhile is ok but I just like to savor the moment and finish experiencing my full orgasm, and of course I'm not going to criticize, simply try to show a little more pleasure on my face on those occasions when she actually decides not to be suddenly inflicting annoying tickle torture - like the other guys have said its too sensitive, a lit gently sucking is ok but not on the glans. It's like building a perfect piece of art and then just as you are finishing the last little brush strokes someone throws paint all over the canvas.

If you really want to please HIM, then just hold it, squeeze it or suck on it gently but don't put any more friction on the glans or you are spoiling his perfect moment. If you are just doing it cause it brings you pleasure to spoil his moment then go ahead I guess.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Interesting, this...been thinking and I don't recall dh ever telling me to stop, so I guess I must be doing something right.


No man is going to risk telling you to stop, I mean you just got him off, even an imperfect moment is still a darn good one, and by saying something he only risks killing the moment. And in that moment nobody is thinking "next time".

Try an experiment, LFFA, as your H is coming make you strokes (be them with your mouth, hands or some other orifice) firmer/tighter and deeper, don't change the speed too much until his orgasm is almost over then slow it down just a little to "savour" each stroke, then when he is done "squirting" almost stop completely, just hold still and push up against him, once quickly every five to ten seconds flex against him as if you are spasming.

Then two minutes later when his knees are done trembling look at his face and I guarantee you he will tell you it was the most amazing one he's had.

ok that was a lot more explicit than anything I thought I'd be writing tonight.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ummm.....whats a 'BJ'?...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Lon said:


> No man is going to risk telling you to stop, I mean you just got him off, even an imperfect moment is still a darn good one, and by saying something he only risks killing the moment. And in that moment nobody is thinking "next time".
> 
> Try an experiment, LFFA, as your H is coming make you strokes (be them with your mouth, hands or some other orifice) firmer/tighter and deeper, don't change the speed too much until his orgasm is almost over then slow it down just a little to "savour" each stroke, then when he is done "squirting" almost stop completely, just hold still and push up against him, once quickly every five to ten seconds flex against him as if you are spasming.
> 
> ...


You could write for Penthouse - whew!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> You could write for Penthouse - whew!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know right? even I am squirming when I read that one back to myself.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

If I cast my mind back to the dark ages when I last had sex what I generally do after he's come is grab his ass and pull it in deeper BUT don't actually touch the head for a while, just a little while mind you and then it's back to the job in hand


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

:toast:


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I know hubby likes it the longer I hold still with it in my mouth. He never said it explicitly but his vocalizations tell the whole story. The only problem is that I wanna swallow that stuff and I can't swallow it with it still in my mouth. I don't know why. Is that a common problem? When I swallow, I always have to have my mouth closed. Now I think I'm odd.....


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife actually deeps it, so when I cum its down her throat. She holds it there until I am done, so I really feel nothing other than the tightness of her throat. She says she tastes and feels no cum at all. I loved this at first, but last night I begged to cum in her mouth and watch her play with it rather than bypassing her tastebuds.

I didn't realize swallowing isn't quite the same when it bypasses the entire mechanics of swallowing. It was also the first time in a while I had to move back as she was cleaning up around my gland/head. Reminded me of this thread.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

After I finish in her mouth, she would stay either all the way down or halfway on me not licking but sucking. Its incredible...as long as the head isnt fooled with for about a minute Im all good...its usually the same for all guys. Watch a couple bj porn vids and you can see....the head is where the intensity is centered on.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

same here, HappyLoving -- and I don't want to pull right off, so I generally just stay there with it in my mouth for a minute or so. If you figure out how to swallow under the circumstances, let me know!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I always stop immediately because I know how sensitive everything is right after. I mimic what he does after intercourse. He likes to take a few minutes and just be still.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Firebelly, threads like this one are the reason I called you our beloved Firebelly


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys are so f'ing lucky......!!:circle:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lon said:


> As a man who felt fortunate to get any sex at all, expeshly BJ's I hate when women do that - once in awhile is ok but I just like to savor the moment and finish experiencing my full orgasm, and of course I'm not going to criticize, simply try to show a little more pleasure on my face on those occasions when she actually decides not to be suddenly inflicting annoying tickle torture - like the other guys have said its too sensitive, a lit gently sucking is ok but not on the glans. It's like building a perfect piece of art and then just as you are finishing the last little brush strokes someone throws paint all over the canvas.
> 
> If you really want to please HIM, then just hold it, squeeze it or suck on it gently but don't put any more friction on the glans or you are spoiling his perfect moment. If you are just doing it cause it brings you pleasure to spoil his moment then go ahead I guess.


*Good thing you're not my husband then*. I wouldn't do it if he didn't like it. Gawd 

I know how to please my man. Thanks.  He gets pleased often too  When I do what I do, he does like it then says, "ok ok ok" and I stop. Holy shet. Do you think i'd be like that to my husband? LOL! Unreal.  I didn't ask for you advice about bjs. Hubs likes them just fine


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

happylovingwife said:


> I know hubby likes it the longer I hold it still in his mouth. He never said it explicitly but his vocalizations tell the whole story. The only problem is that I wanna swallow that stuff and I can't swallow it with it still in my mouth. I don't know why. Is that a common problem? When I swallow, I always have to have my mouth closed. Now I think I'm odd.....


I had that problem but if I tilt my head back, I can swallow while he's still inside.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I always stop immediately because I know how sensitive everything is right after. I mimic what he does after intercourse. He likes to take a few minutes and just be still.


That's the difference with your man and mine. When hubs orgasms inside by intercourse, he keeps thrusting for about 20 seconds. To each their own


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I unfortunately can't comment on this thread...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> *Good thing you're not my husband then*. I wouldn't do it if he didn't like it. Gawd
> 
> I know how to please my man. Thanks.  He gets pleased often too  When I do what I do, he does like it then says, "ok ok ok" and I stop. Holy shet. Do you think i'd be like that to my husband? LOL! Unreal.  I didn't ask for you advice about bjs. Hubs likes them just fine


alrighty then 

Reading it just reminded me of when my ex did that, my reaction was to laugh and say ok ok ok too as I pushed her off. We'd laugh about it after, it probably looked to her like I sincerely enjoyed but I actually resented it - resented the tickle tease after that is, not the actual bj... signals were getting crossed, the sexy signal was much much clearer than the annoying one though, so I just lived with it, I was commenting to offer a way to improve the pleasure.

But if your H sincerely likes this he is a lucky man to have such an enthusiastic lady!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lon said:


> alrighty then
> 
> Reading it just reminded me of when my ex did that, my reaction was to laugh and say ok ok ok too as I pushed her off. We'd laugh about it after, it probably looked to her like I sincerely enjoyed but I actually resented it.
> 
> But if your H sincerely likes this he is a lucky man to have such an enthusiastic lady!


Well, considering that he continues to thrust after he orgasms in intercourse for a little while until it's soft... i can't think that he doesn't like what I do. I'll ask him though...but that's lame. I give good bjs. I can tell by his sounds and faces and his enthusiasm while I'm doing it. But this thread wasn't about telling me I'm suckin my man wrong.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

lamaga said:


> same here, HappyLoving -- and I don't want to pull right off, so I generally just stay there with it in my mouth for a minute or so. If you figure out how to swallow under the circumstances, let me know!


Ugh drives me crazy at the dentist too. I tend to have a lot of saliva and that suction thing is not adequate. Maybe we can get one of those dental suckers and stick it back there while doing oral. LOL!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't speak so much for bjs, but when my x gave me a hand job, things got intensely sensitive shortly after the explosion. I would often say, ok, ok, and she knew it was intense. Sometimes she would continue while. It's weird, but during that time it could be described as almost unbearable, but later in my mind, I found myself enjoying it and hoping she did it again next time. Weird, right?


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

southbound said:


> I can't speak so much for bjs, but when my x gave me a hand job, things got intensely sensitive shortly after the explosion. I would often say, ok, ok, and she knew it was intense. Sometimes she would continue while. It's weird, but during that time it could be described as almost unbearable, but later in my mind, I found myself enjoying it and hoping she did it again next time. Weird, right?


Is it just the head or the whole shaft? It seems I could keep stroking his shaft after he came as long as I didn't touch the head.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

firebelly said:


> Is it just the head or the whole shaft? It seems I could keep stroking his shaft after he came as long as I didn't touch the head.


I'm not sure, it was difficult to distinguish during the intensity. She did full strokes that included the head, and she picked up the speed during the o and afterwards, so it was difficult to tell.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

firebelly said:


> Is it just the head or the whole shaft? It seems I could keep stroking his shaft after he came as long as I didn't touch the head.


should be at the head where all the nerves are.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I really really wish I could comment on this thread....


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Stop the suck. But get those hands and arms busy holding and stroking his legs. 

At the core of this is baby making and he wants to feel you pulling and holding him in tight. So simulate that by grabbing onto him wih you hands and and and holding him tightly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone comments as if her man is the same as you...which is not true. If this is about her man, she should ask him outright.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Everyone comments as if her man is the same as you...which is not true. If this is about her man, she should ask him outright.


This IS good advice. Not knocking it. But A) it feeds my ego a little bit to be able to spring something on my man that he likes but didn't expect, and B) my X was never consistent about telling me what he liked, and C) I don't think everyone can articulate that well what they like. I know I can't. I'd have a really hard time verbally guiding a man on how to treat my clit. Easier to just guide his hand / fingers. But - maybe that's an answer for me too. Ask him to guide me.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

You both are right imo. Ask him, but ask others too, and sometimes spring some random new trick that you learned on TAM on him (lol).

For the most part, this board gives amazing advice on pleasing your spouse. A lot of us on the forums are the pleasers and we spend time focusing on the mental aspects of our marriage, which is why we sit online all day discussing it. I think in my case, mentally I want to be better, physically my wife is the pleaser.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have no trouble explaining about the clit or where and how to find mine. LOL


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You are such an awesome Leo. :rofl:
> 
> We do like to play.



yes...but when its my turn....i tap out quickly...

but you know turn about is fair play....

darn leo's......we always gotta play.....


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Lon said:


> inflicting tickle torture -



this is the best "torture" ever......:smthumbup:

if my husband said to me that he flat out didnt like it,and/or it really hurt, i wouldnt do it any more.

its all in good fun, and he gives it back just as good.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I have no trouble explaining about the clit or where and how to find mine. LOL


I just end up sounding like a demanding decorator - "Up. A little to the left. Okay, just a little harder. Back to the right one milimiter. Faster. Not that fast." Ugh.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> this is the best "torture" ever......:smthumbup:
> 
> if my husband said to me that he flat out didnt like it,and/or it really hurt, i wouldnt do it any more.
> 
> its all in good fun, and he gives it back just as good.


To each their own! I don't mind tickle torture in general at all, it can even be fun at just that moment, *once in awhile* when its kinda funny to suddenly change the mood. But more often then not it is just the absolute most frustrating moment to begin a tickle fest... when he is most vulnerable to it.

In fact, I would say in my case the way my ex had that same attitude about it, to just keep going when I was trying to feel the moment and then even getting disappointed at me when I eventually told her I didn't like, really took a little chunk out of the sexual desire - that was at a point early on where she thought it was fun to ALWAYS do that, and I was trying and failing to communicate nonverbally I didn't like it _all the time_, but she couldn't really tell I didn't like because even though I still had a huge grin on and felt GREAT, it was just slightly less than the euphoria I was so close to getting.

So maybe I'm just adamant on this because it hits me close... in which case, I've voiced my concern so will just be quiet and read


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll add my hubs to the tally of those who do not like additional stimulation after orgasm. Same reason--his head is very sensitive, and it diminishes the pleasure for him.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

firebelly said:


> I wish I could be a guy for a day, so I could really tell how the penis works (and then go back, 'cause I like being a girl). My daughter dated a guy who has received bj's from both men and women and said the guys were generally better than women 'cause they understood the anatomy better.
> 
> I think i've derailed my own thread. Twice.



One of my bestest friends is a very openly gay man and once at a bachelorette party we played a truth or dare game and his question was "Name the worst gift you ever received from a member of the opposite sex."
He answer,"a BJ."


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I used to be friends with a guy who told me he didn't like bj's. We never really discussed why. (And no, I didn't blow him to find out if he was telling the truth.)


From my admittedly limited experience, heck, I should say, what my wife does that's hard to compensate for, is go to fast, change things around too much, create too much suction, and do it too dry... I'm working on getting her to change, but when someone views the deed as something you do because your partner likes it vs something you enjoy doing, there isn't much incentive to change the routine. I have learned to compensate by tightening, flexing, etc, to keep it feeling good.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> From my admittedly limited experience, heck, I should say, what my wife does that's hard to compensate for, is go to fast, change things around too much, create too much suction, and do it too dry... I'm working on getting her to change, but when someone views the deed as something you do because your partner likes it vs something you enjoy doing, there isn't much incentive to change the routine. I have learned to compensate by tightening, flexing, etc, to keep it feeling good.


Make 1 small suggestion at a time. If it's dry, ask her to gently lick at first, or have lube available to hand to her without saying anything. If you do things lovingly, she should get the message. If you never say anything, she will think that she is pleasing you.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Make 1 small suggestion at a time. If it's dry, ask her to gently lick at first, or have lube available to hand to her without saying anything. If you do things lovingly, she should get the message. If you never say anything, she will think that she is pleasing you.


Yeah.... I've been down the route so many times, so many ways, it's just impossible. It's kind of like making the kids pick up their room... They will, sometimes they will even do it on their own incentive, but they just don't get the point of doing it well... Hey, it feels good, tons of guys would love to get even what I get, so hey, it is what it is.

I'm at the point where I'm realizing the truism that people don't change unless they want to. Every one of us has personality quirks, and routines that other people might not get/like/enjoy and when you put two people in close proximity for a length of time, shake things up by adding stress/jobs/kids those things are going to magnify. If I get I something every few days, fantastic. When it stretches out into weeks, well, there is always google.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

My H at first thought the same thing. He would push me away as he squrimmed. I would do it a little more each time. Now he can keep going in the mouth or other places. It is amazing! :smthumbup:Keep doing what your doing!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LFFA, I didn't mean to lecture, I just know what works for me, and a few other guys had posted saying the same thing, it seems it's only the givers that disagree here. 

Having pleased your man for many years is also only a 50/50 assurance that there is no room for improvement left in the bj dept. If you and your H talk regularly about this, completely open, and he has actively told you just how to do it then its not my place to tell you to do otherwise. I just know that no man is going to stir the pot if he's getting some, and so ANY bj becomes the perfect bj, I was just trying to inspire you to find room for improvement that's all. And that requires some experimentation.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree it is all about attitude! and I also understand there are only so many new things to do - for me personally having found what works sounds boring but I am not your H, and if it brings satisfaction to you both then carry on!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> What sounds boring?


same old... not experimenting.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, your H is a lucky man, it is good you like to change it up... I started out on this merely trying to suggest changing up the aftershock period once in awhile because it seemed to me based on your comment that you always kept going, combined with my observation that a man is never going to tell you to stop:



> Interesting, this...been thinking and I don't recall dh ever telling me to stop, so I guess I must be doing something right.


If you ever decide to experiment with this though, please come back and let me know the results, I'd like to see how wrong I was! Or just ignore me, I can tell I'm being a nuissance right now


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You could never be a nuisance, Lon, we have too much history. Neopolitan is the best flavor.


Never?? Sweet, now I can use this as a disclaimer on my sig!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread excites me!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

sinnister said:


> This thread excites me!


Shhh. The purpose of this section is not to arouse others. Don't let the Mods know.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> same old... not experimenting.


I've been married almost 21 years. How much more 'experimenting' could I possibly do with a bj? LOL

So I'm with LadyFrog those days are kinda over. What I do now is just make sure to have my variety of tricks and rotate them around so I'm not doing the same thing every time.

Beyond that as long as my attitude is great he's not complaining.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

but do y'all tickle torture him the moment after he cums? Every time? If so, that is one thing new you can experiment with (eg try not tickle-torturing him). The orgasm isn't over the instant of ejaculation, if your repertoire already includes various tricks after the ejaculation, including just holding it for a good 20-30 seconds, then I rescind all my posts on this thread.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> but do y'all tickle torture him the moment after he cums? Every time? If so, that is one thing new you can experiment with (eg try not tickle-torturing him). The orgasm isn't over the instant of ejaculation, if your repertoire already includes various tricks after the ejaculation, including just holding it for a good 20-30 seconds, then I rescind all my posts on this thread.


Oh no I don't do that because he personally doesn't like it. To each his own mind you but he likes for me to just stop and hold him in my mouth.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

no i dont do that every time. it just depends on the day or mood.

TMI

one day husband was just being so annoying, i already knew what he wanted, and had already decided he was getting a bj later on. but he was a pill all day....ugh..

so i devised a "pay back plan".

he was feeling all good, and i was kinda playin around..i said, hey remember earlier today???, he was about to comment but i was too quick [see i set it all up where i was on top of him] baw-ha-ha.

i ducked my head down, slurped up his..ya'know, and licked that little tender part behind the boys....

he didnt know if he was comin or going...i said [as well as one can be expected to talk with a mouth full of marbles] you wanna be actin up all day, or something along those lines...

he finally said ok,ok other things were promised..[insert really evil laugh] and i stopped. now if he acts up, i tell him im going to get him again..

although, now i think he does it just i will do that again..darn, my "punishment" backfired...snaps fingers...

must....find...new...way...to..punish....


----------

